# ...And then there were three!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Introducing "Nauti's Herd Compact Flash". We THINK her call name will be "Panda", but we're waffling between Panda and Flash. 

Here are some photos, plus a little video of the three meeting for the first time. Kodi and Pixel like their little sister!!!


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Three! She's adorable. When did you decide to add a third and how did you keep it a secret?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

OMG!!! Welcome little one, from one Panda face to another!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Didn't see that coming! Congrats, mostly to the new doggie, as I know she'll be getting the best home possible!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It was kind of a surprise to me too! I didn't MEAN to get another dog!!! It followed me home, Mom!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The girls playing:






Then Panda, falling asleep:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

No Way!  I'm waiting for the joke. :jaw:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

What a surprise! Panda is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

OMG, congratulations! What a surprise. Panda is adorable and looks like she gets along fine with Pixel and Kodi. What a fun house you must have. You and your husband look so happy. I'm thrilled for you.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

BTW, I love her bed!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I love how gentle Pixel is being with her. They're going to be great buddies. She's just adorable. How old is she?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> No Way!  I'm waiting for the joke. :jaw:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Nope. No joke! (Unless it's a joke on me!!! )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurmann2000 said:


> OMG, congratulations! What a surprise. Panda is adorable and looks like she gets along fine with Pixel and Kodi. What a fun house you must have. You and your husband look so happy. I'm thrilled for you.


We're both a bit dazed... I think she's going to be a handful, but that's the way I like them!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurmann2000 said:


> BTW, I love her bed!


Thanks, I actually have three of these. They aren't quite as sturdy as the ones Pam King used to make, but they come in lots of fun colors, and the dogs really like them:

www.lepurplepuppyboutique.com: Round Beds - Cotton Prints


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> I love how gentle Pixel is being with her. They're going to be great buddies. She's just adorable. How old is she?


She's 12 weeks. She's not samll, but she looks even bigger because Pixel is so little.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So how did you guys connect?


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

krandall said:


> Thanks, I actually have three of these. They aren't quite as sturdy as the ones Pam King used to make, but they come in lots of fun colors, and the dogs really like them:
> 
> www.lepurplepuppyboutique.com: Round Beds - Cotton Prints


Thank you for the link. I love the fun colors. I hate that so many dog beds are a boring brown. It's hard to find fun (girly) colors that aren't hundreds of dollars. I'm bookmarking this site.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, what a surprise for us! Welcome little Panda/Flash! 

How did she come to follow you home? Was your husband as surprised as we are?

You must have been having too much time on your hands!

Where will you have her sleep? Crates 3 high will just be too high for a little one to jump into. ;-)


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Karen you have three of the most beautiful dogs on the face of the earth! I played the video and Ricky came and sat on my lap attracted by your voice. He tilted his head back and forth watching the doggies interact. He started to whimper, wondering why he couldn't be part of the fun.

Tell us more! I vote for Panda!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Oye, amigo Kodi, dis is a catasstrophy, como no? One female is bad enough but too? Aye, aye, aye, yu got yur paws full! Nex day gonna wanna sleep in yur bed an eet yur food! An den one of dem get preggers an yu get de blame! I feel four yu amigo! :sorry:

mi condoliences, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I am sitting here with my mouth hanging open. You sure can keep a secret. We need details on how this came to be!!!!
Congrats, congrats, congrats.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Heard a rumor...had to come check for myself. Congratulations! Such a cute addition! You will be busy!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!! Congratulations! Looks like your going to be a busy mama! :biggrin1: Panda is just is a cutie pie. Looks like she is going to be the boss. Pixel and Panda are just precious together. I bet Kodi is going to have lot's fun with the girls!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG!!!THREE! She is just so adorable and I Love her markings! The videos were so sweet! I am so surprised!:grin2:


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Was this the little girl you mentioned in another thread from a breeder in MA that had one left?


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Oye, amigo Kodi, dis is a catasstrophy, como no? One female is bad enough but too? Aye, aye, aye, yu got yur paws full! Nex day gonna wanna sleep in yur bed an eet yur food! An den one of dem get preggers an yu get de blame! I feel four yu amigo! :sorry:
> 
> mi condoliences, Ricky Ricardo


Oh no Ricky, you have it all wrong. Kodi is going to be king of the castle now. All hail King Kodi! :hail::hail:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Laurmann2000 said:


> Oh no Ricky, you have it all wrong. Kodi is going to be king of the castle now. All hail King Kodi!


That's what I thought 50 years ago when I got married! I thought it was going to be King Popi, but it turned out to be Take Out the Garbage Popi! 

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Congrats to all of you! Panda is adorable!!! Now you have a pack!
It looks like so much fun and puppy play! That's the way to go!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> So how did you guys connect?


The breeder is a friend of mine. She has no intention of going into breeding in a "big" way... But she wanted to breed a litter, hoping for a good performance dog that she had bred herself. She owns a top winning stud dog, and leased a very nice bitch for the litter.

I helped temperament test the litter, and really liked this puppy, but I thought she had already been sold to people in Oregon as a show prospect. That deal fell through, and Elizabeth offered her to me. So here she is! 

I would never have PLANNED on two puppies so close together, but I just couldn't turn this girl down. She and Pixel are enjoying each other no end, which helps too. Kodi thinks they are both ridiculous!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

WHAT! Where have I been? Congratulations, Karen, I vote for Flash.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations to all! Panda is beautiful.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

congrats Karen, you'll hav your hands full now.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

She was meant to be yours Karen. The videos are so cute. She is a spunky little girl and just as cute as can be. Love her markings. She does look like a little panda. I think Kodi will like the fact that the two girls can wear each other out and leave him in peace.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Welcome Panda! She's just adorable. Boy oh boy! You are going to be busy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Had to pop in to hear the details! Congrats to all. I vote for Flash too. You now have all the varieties of Black and White. 

Gonna have to get a puppy fix!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

CONGRATS!!! Karen. I'm so happy for you! She's a doll, but my vote is for Flash, in keeping with your camera theme. Welcome to the crazy dog lady club. LOL


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh gosh almost missed this! Congrats, she's such a cutie but I have a thing for black and white parties. I kind of like the dynamics of three with my two but I'm no where near committing to a third especially with the drama I just went through with Mae. She looks adorable and I'm so happy that Pixel and Kodi have accepted her so beautifully. Sometimes the best things in life are surprises!


----------



## Momof2pumpkins (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow! She is beautiful, and all three look like they will get along great together. Congratulations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Oh gosh almost missed this! Congrats, she's such a cutie but I have a thing for black and white parties. I kind of like the dynamics of three with my two but I'm no where near committing to a third especially with the drama I just went through with Mae. She looks adorable and I'm so happy that Pixel and Kodi have accepted her so beautifully. Sometimes the best things in life are surprises!


I had no intention of "committing" to a third dog... A third dog didn't cross my mind. It just sort of happened.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Momof2pumpkins said:


> Wow! She is beautiful, and all three look like they will get along great together. Congratulations!


So far, so good. This afternoon, she had trouble finding a soft place to sleep... so she fell asleep on top of Pixel! It's hard to believe that one is 10 1/2months old and the other is only 12 weeks!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

That is the sweetest picture ever! Karen, you are like those super-moms that have babies nine months apart! All the best to you and your pack.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

krandall said:


> So far, so good. This afternoon, she had trouble finding a soft place to sleep... so she fell asleep on top of Pixel! It's hard to believe that one is 10 1/2months old and the other is only 12 weeks!


Oh, my, that is melt-your-heart sweet! Pixel seems okay with it. And they do look near the same size.

I'd love to come visit for an hour or two. :baby::baby:


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

i don't post a lot. Prefer to just lurk, and enjoy reading everyone's posts, but really have to chime in and say that the little one (I like Flash, too) is really darling, especially with Pixel. Kodi must be having mixed feelings now (happy to be pestered less by Pixel, or he may now be pestered by both Pixel and the little one). You are one brave woman to have 3 Havs, with 2 being pups. Congrats, though.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Love the pic!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

siewhwee said:


> i don't post a lot. Prefer to just lurk, and enjoy reading everyone's posts, but really have to chime in and say that the little one (I like Flash, too) is really darling, especially with Pixel. Kodi must be having mixed feelings now (happy to be pestered less by Pixel, or he may now be pestered by both Pixel and the little one). You are one brave woman to have 3 Havs, with 2 being pups. Congrats, though.


Actually, Pixel has always been an easy puppy, and by this point, she and Kodi are good buddies. Of course it's only been one day so far, but Pixel seems like a good buffer between the puppy and Kodi. He's not aure he wants to put up with her, but Pixel LOVES to play with her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Watching TV... Her first bed priviledges.


----------



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

Congratulations, she is adorable! Lucky dog, lucky dog, lucky dog, I believe she has found a fabulous home!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Watching TV


The Presidential "debates?" I'm surprised she isn't fast asleep! Wait, give her 5 minutes to flip the channel! Maybe, you could talk about how many times she goes potty and it will become national news! :grin2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Love the picture of her sleeping on top of Pixel. Also the TV watching. Never a dull moment at your house ! Did you decide on a name yet?? I vote for Panda..it sounds good with Pixel.  Have fun!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> The Presidential "debates?" I'm surprised she isn't fast asleep! Wait, give her 5 minutes to flip the channel! Maybe, you could talk about how many times she goes potty and it will become national news! :grin2:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


No, not the debates. Madam Secretary. We like the fictionalized version of politics MUCH better!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> Love the picture of her sleeping on top of Pixel. Also the TV watching. Never a dull moment at your house ! Did you decide on a name yet?? I vote for Panda..it sounds good with Pixel.  Have fun!!!!


We're leaning toward Panda. Flash goes with the camera theme better, but Panda seems to fit her. Somewhat. Monkey might be better!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations Karen on a third Hav and second furgirl! You're going to be so busy and have so much fun! I love the pics and videos you've posted and can't wait to hear all the antics of your pack! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Adorable picture of her sleeping on Pixel. It's funny how Pixel is looking up at the camera like she's saying, "mom, do you see this?" Can't believe how big the puppy looks compared to Pixel. Is she an especially large pup or is Pixel a peanut?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurmann2000 said:


> Adorable picture of her sleeping on Pixel. It's funny how Pixel is looking up at the camera like she's saying, "mom, do you see this?" Can't believe how big the puppy looks compared to Pixel. Is she an especially large pup or is Pixel a peanut?


Pixel is a peanut.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh my gosh you did do it! I saw the puppy on FB and it took a while to sink in that she is yours so had to come over here to find out details. Yes big surprise but how FUN. Puppies are the best and your 3 look like they are going to get along great. She is soo so cute.I still can't get over how much Pixel looks like Sophie from top down even. 
Big congratulations my hat is off to you having 3!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

krandall said:


> So far, so good. This afternoon, she had trouble finding a soft place to sleep... so she fell asleep on top of Pixel! It's hard to believe that one is 10 1/2months old and the other is only 12 weeks!


Pixel looks like Emmie's twin in this picture - uncanny!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sooo sweet!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Karen those are great pictures. Pixel is going to be a great big sister. Little Panda would make a great buddy for my husband he watches Madam Secretary too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Oh my gosh you did do it! I saw the puppy on FB and it took a while to sink in that she is yours so had to come over here to find out details. Yes big surprise but how FUN. Puppies are the best and your 3 look like they are going to get along great. She is soo so cute.I still can't get over how much Pixel looks like Sophie from top down even.
> Big congratulations my hat is off to you having 3!


I know! I don't know WHAT I've gotten myself into?!?! 

The good news is that the "girls" are getting along famously, which is giving Kodi a break. He can play when he wants, but when he's had enough, he gives a little growl and they go off to wrestle with each other. She was potty trained using the King's method, so she's already doing great... she pooped outdoors twice today, and otherwise has been reliably using the litter box, with no accidents in the house since the first evening. (of course, she's still confined to relatively small areas with hard floors and a near-by litter box, but she's doing great)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Today's achievements... our first trip outdoors (since coming to my house, she had been outside a number of times with her litter) and she made it back up the stairs under her own steam. Fortunately she didn't try going down yet. 

Then everyone came in and crashed for nap time. (and I got a LITTLE work done!  )


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> So far, so good. This afternoon, she had trouble finding a soft place to sleep... so she fell asleep on top of Pixel! It's hard to believe that one is 10 1/2months old and the other is only 12 weeks!


The joys of multiples! :grin2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Oye, amigo Kodi, dis is a catasstrophy, como no? One female is bad enough but too? Aye, aye, aye, yu got yur paws full! Nex day gonna wanna sleep in yur bed an eet yur food! An den one of dem get preggers an yu get de blame! I feel four yu amigo! :sorry:
> 
> mi condoliences, Ricky Ricardo


Ha! No one cN blame Kodi for any fatherhood. That has been taken care of, Ricky. kodi's cajones are in the same place (more or less) that yours are!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> Was this the little girl you mentioned in another thread from a breeder in MA that had one left?


No... That one is still available. A very nice little girl too!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

She is super cute, Karen. Thanks for posting all the pictures and videos.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurmann2000 said:


> Oh no Ricky, you have it all wrong. Kodi is going to be king of the castle now. All hail King Kodi! :hail::hail:


No, I'm afraid Ricky may eventually be right. Right now, however, he's back in curmudgeonly uncle mode.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> She was meant to be yours Karen. The videos are so cute. She is a spunky little girl and just as cute as can be. Love her markings. She does look like a little panda. I think Kodi will like the fact that the two girls can wear each other out and leave him in peace.


That's what is happening so far. When he wants to play, he joins in. When he's had enough, he gives one low growl, and the girls go off and entertain each other.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Had to pop in to hear the details! Congrats to all. I vote for Flash too. You now have all the varieties of Black and White.
> 
> Gonna have to get a puppy fix!


Absolutely, Missy! We'll have to make a date!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Ha! No one cN blame Kodi for any fatherhood. That has been taken care of, Ricky. kodi's cajones are in the same place (more or less) that yours are!


Mi cajones are waiting por mi at Raninbw Brij. Yu mean cajones r gonna bee waiting por amigo Kodi at Rainbow Brij tu? 

besos tia Karen, gracias por nite-nite cookies, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

That is such a cute picture of the puppy sleeping on Pixel!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Mi cajones are waiting por mi at Raninbw Brij. Yu mean cajones r gonna bee waiting por amigo Kodi at Rainbow Brij tu?
> 
> besos tia Karen, gracias por nite-nite cookies, Ricky Ricardo


If he remembers them and wants them back, he can have them then.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Completely adorable, congrats!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's the crew with the "dog hater".


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Yeah, you can tell he can't stand them, lol.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

My husband just said very cute! Does that mean I can get another one????


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I'd take that as a "yes."


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Congrats Karen! That's awesome. I love the pictures! All your dogs are beautiful! In the last picture with your husband, Kodi looks like he's smiling.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

We're thinking of adding another one. Rudy needs s playmate. He will be 8 months on the 28th.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Great photos. I love the one where Kodi and Panda are sleeping in those awesome beds and Pixel is in front, like she's guarding them. Oh your poor husband! He looks absolutely miserable. :wink2:


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

How big was Pixel when she was Pandas age?
What size bed did you get for Pixel and Kodi? I would like to get a bed for Rudy.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Gosh! So cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa T. said:


> We're thinking of adding another one. Rudy needs s playmate. He will be 8 months on the 28th.


I'd really, really REALLY advise waiting until Rudy is AT LEAST a year old. two under a year is NOT for the faint of heart!  It wouldn't have been something I planned, but sometimes things "just happen", and you have to take advantage of an opportunity.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa T. said:


> How big was Pixel when she was Pandas age? Pixel was about 5 lbs at 13 weeks. (I have her 12 & 14 week weights, but not 13, so I just sort of averaged) Panda is MUCH bigger, at 6 lbs 13 oz today.
> 
> What size bed did you get for Pixel and Kodi? I would like to get a bed for Rudy.


These are the round beds I have:

www.lepurplepuppyboutique.com: Round Beds - Cotton Prints


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Congrats on your new little one! She sure is a doll. Enjoy!!:grin2:

Nic Darla & Heidi


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

krandall said:


> These are the round beds I have:
> 
> www.lepurplepuppyboutique.com: Round Beds - Cotton Prints


I love your new signature! :dance: Those beds all say "unavailable". Do you know if they usually restock them? I really, really like the design of them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurmann2000 said:


> I love your new signature! :dance: Those beds all say "unavailable". Do you know if they usually restock them? I really, really like the design of them.


I've had mine for a while now... One I bought on line, the other two I bought at National Specialties. I'd contact them at the e-mail address on this page and ask them:

www.lepurplepuppyboutique.com: About Us


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

So cute! I have one of those too and he's such a mush with Tim and Mae. He didn't even want his name on Tim's paperwork now he's got him wrapped around his little finger. I'm going away for the long weekend, this weekend, and David will be watching the pups. He is working from home Friday and Monday because he feels bad leaving them home alone even for half a day. Isn't that funny how that happens? Just a testament to how great these dogs are.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Here's the crew with the "dog hater".


Don't know who looks happier, the dog hater or the crew!

:grin2: (dog hater) :grin2::grin2::grin2: (crew)

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Laurmann2000 said:


> Those beds all say "unavailable". Do you know if they usually restock them? I really, really like the design of them.


I like the beds too and emailed her. She is currently restocking after Christmas cleaned her out and hasn't had time to put new pics on the website, but she will send you pics of what she has in an email if you request it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> I like the beds too and emailed her. She is currently restocking after Christmas cleaned her out and hasn't had time to put new pics on the website, but she will send you pics of what she has in an email if you request it.


I was wondering if that was the case.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Karen Collins said:


> I like the beds too and emailed her. She is currently restocking after Christmas cleaned her out and hasn't had time to put new pics on the website, but she will send you pics of what she has in an email if you request it.


Thanks. Okay would it be crazy to get a bed before I even have a dog? ound: I will wait till she restocks but if I see a color I really like I'm just going to get it. I know that's just nuts because it will probably be over a year before I get my Havanese.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re those round beds!*

I have two of them. My breeder sends one home with every new puppy and she almost wiped their stock out when she had two litters this fall. Mine loved hers so much, I immediately ordered a second. The woman who makes them is the mother of a Havanese breeder from New Mexico, now relocated to Oklahoma. They are machine washable and Havanese seem to love to curl up in them. However, I think she hand makes them so it takes time to restock.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

The purple is pretty. That's so nice of your breeder to send a bed home with their puppies. I thought they looked handmade. I'm not in a hurry so I'll wait until she has them on her website.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

These puppy pics make me tempted to get another also but I know I'm much better off with just one so am valiantly fighting the urge lol.

Those are great beds! I would love one for Sophie but she would never stay in it she gets too hot real easily. Sometimes even in bed at night, she will roll upside down on the comforter and her tummy is very hot to my touch. Sounds like not all havanese are like this since they snuggle in the bed together?


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

I just checked on the beds too. She will be making more. For those of you who have boys, she will try to get some material that's not too girly. Lol 

Quick question for Karen...what kind of antlers do you get again? Rudy loves the Bully sticks, but I want to try something different. He stills has the need to chew. He is 7 1/2 months old.

Thanks


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't mean to answer for Karen but she just helped me with the same thing, here is the link to what she gets

Moose Taster from Acadia Antlers - A great way to start

and wanted to add she also recommended the flavored ones and I see a notice on the site that they aren't available yet. I have been checking every day to see when they get some in..

"Due to the increased holiday activity, flavored Acadia Antlers will not be available for the month of December. We know how many dogs love them, and are sorry for any disappointment this may cause!! "


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I find the same thing with Zoe. She seems fine even with a short coat without her sweater. She suffers more in summer from the heat on our walks.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> We're leaning toward Panda. Flash goes with the camera theme better, but Panda seems to fit her. Somewhat. Monkey might be better!


The name Panda really suits her. She looks like a little Panda bear.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Sorry I'm late to the game, but congratulations! Panda is adorable! What a great Hav family, but I can't imagine 2 at this stage. Yikes! (Although I'm hoping for a second when Baci is about 2 years old)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Napria said:


> Sorry I'm late to the game, but congratulations! Panda is adorable! What a great Hav family, but I can't imagine 2 at this stage. Yikes! (Although I'm hoping for a second when Baci is about 2 years old)


Well, I waited until Kodi was 5 before I started THINKING about another puppy. (I wanted him well along in his competition training before having to split training time between two!) It was another year before we actually brought Pixel home. But going from 2 to 3 hasn't been such a big leap.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Laurmann2000 said:


> Thanks. Okay would it be crazy to get a bed before I even have a dog? ound: I will wait till she restocks but if I see a color I really like I'm just going to get it. I know that's just nuts because it will probably be over a year before I get my Havanese.


Always good to plan ahead and be prepared! :biggrin1:


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm also late to the party but wanted to say that your threesome are adorable together. Congratulations on your latest pup following you home. Looks like the three friends were meant to be together! Panda is as adorable as are your other two!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks! She's fitting right in!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I'm really really late ... but congratulations! Panda is adorable. Fits right in.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marbel said:


> I'm really really late ... but congratulations! Panda is adorable. Fits right in.


Thanks! She's a good little girlie!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Karen, you have a great pack! Love hearing their adventures.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Also very late in catching this. Congratulations, Karen! Panda is a doll. And you look happy as can be. I guess Pixel and Panda are "Havanese twins."


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

So happy for you!!! Sorry I'm late to the party. I haven't been on forums for a few months. Welcome to the "3" club  She is beautiful! Best of luck with her. She looks like she's fitting right in beautifully.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thebean28 said:


> So happy for you!!! Sorry I'm late to the party. I haven't been on forums for a few months. Welcome to the "3" club  She is beautiful! Best of luck with her. She looks like she's fitting right in beautifully.


Thanks! Nice to see you back on the forum. And yes, she has fit right in. Pixel loves her, and Kodi... Well, he figures if he has one little sister, he might as well have two!


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

Oh, how cute! I love Panda. Makes me want another one.


----------

